# How to distinguish if True morph or not? Bearded dragons!



## howardtmwa (May 26, 2008)

:blush:Is it possib1e to distinguish a true morph just by 1ooking at it? Are there ways of knowing if its true1y a morph or just a nice co1oured norma1 or norma1 x without know1edge of parents? Just 1ooking into buying some morphs and wou1d 1ike to know what to 1ooking for? Strange question i know but its driving me mad trying to work out ie a true citrus from a nice ye11ow norma1x


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

is your "L" button broken?

you might need a new keyboard


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> is your "L" button broken?
> 
> you might need a new keyboard


Dont be silly Andy they have swapped the 1 and L button around so they are thinking they are pushin L but in actual fact they are pushing 1. Or they are using their keyboard upside down.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Dont be silly Andy they have swapped the 1 and L button around so they are thinking they are pushin L but in actual fact they are pushing 1. Or they are using their keyboard upside down.


welll thats answerd his question :lol2:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> is your "L" button broken?
> 
> you might need a new keyboard


Does it matter, reads ok to me with 1's instead of l's.

Maybe someone can answer the OP's original question?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It's impossible to be sure unless you know the breeder and the full parentage, and they know the full history of those parents. Big breeders such as Fire and Ice, and a few EU breeders, and now even one or two UK breeders will issue a certificate which just confirms the parentage, and should be able to supply photos of the parents, and perhaps even the grandparents if you're lucky!

I know I keep pictures of the adult parents of my babies and thus could provide both parental pics in my care, and my previous breeder pics of the grandparents of the offspring I would sell.

It is hard because in beardies when you say morphs, you are rarely talking genetic - so you cannot really prove whether something is yellow phase normal or citrus on anything else other than looks & parentage (the exception being hypo)

But if you see pictures of the very best examples from dragon breeders around the world and compare, it is usually very easy to spot a yellow phase from a 100% citrus, a red phase from a 100% blood, a pale dragon from a hypo leucistic, etc.


----------



## howardtmwa (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for your response. You have been very helpful.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

its impossible by looking...

i have a bright lemon beardie who stays bright yellow all the time.. but hes not a proven morph of any sort yet he looks nicer than any genuine true morph i have seen in the colour yellow.,. i also have a fire and ice true citrus morph... and frankly i think my boy with the yellow pale nails and bright yellow lemon colour is much cleaner patterned and nicer colours..

hes a true lemon yellow... whereas the fire and ice is a tangerine

the only way i can prove his genetics is to breed him to the citrus girl then breed back a baby from their clutch to him..

and exciting project as i may find a new yellow morph that i can truly call MORPH


----------



## howardtmwa (May 26, 2008)

Same here thats rea11y why i was asking as we have a true citrus who seems a 1ot 1ess co1oured than our ma1e whose parents were german giant x norma1 and ye11ow phase cou1d he be a ye11ow phase (is this a dominant gene???) or is he a1ways going to be a cross? Whenever 1ooking around the beardies we see advertised as morph dont a1ways seem to 1ook anything specia1 and was just wondering if there was a def way of te11ing a norma1 from a morph? and we were getting quite confused as to what to ca11 our boy? and if he breed what we wou1d ca11 the babys as wou1dn't want to advertise something wrong1y?


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

howardtmwa said:


> Thanks for your response. You have been very helpful.


How come you used l's in this post but not in your others hmmmm


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Noticed a lot of german giants around at the mo  If anyone is buying these there are certian points to remeber the first over here were dark greyish with bad tempers and large with large clutches so most decendants are not as colourful as some of todays beardie morphs.

I have lines which are 88% GG but beardies was added way back to add colour but was never tha sucessful as the darker GG colour seems to dominate in my lines.

In my 100% gg lines which go back 12 years breeding and 18 years to the first imported male (TED) who was massive I've never produced anything near his size since but I will say most peole who have bought my babies all say the same thing they still have the aloof nature.

So true GG's need large heavy bodies and do look gravid without being overweight they have a light iris a lot of the time are quite dark or extreme light and have small heads infact the heads look to small for the body.

p xx


----------

